# Swedish: Luftlandsatta



## Water-Lily

We are doing some research about second world war and need translation of some words if anyone can help:

Spjutspet

Luftlandsatta

trupper

Thank you!

Colette


----------



## iAnna

Spjutspets - spear head (point, spike)

Luftlandsatta - (it means when you drop troops from an airplane)

trupper - troops


----------



## Sepia

iAnna said:


> Spjutspets - spear head (point, spike)
> 
> Luftlandsatta - (it means when you drop troops from an airplane)
> 
> trupper - troops



Spjutspets ???

Does the text deal with Soviet special operations forces? I am asking this because one of their elite SOF is actually named with the russian word for "Spjutspets". Not sure how they write it but it is pronounced something like "spetsnash". They are often inserted as airborne or airmobile forces.


----------



## iAnna

Spjutspets has nothing to do with "spetsnaz" (*cпец*иальное *наз*начение) ... or the other way round.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spetsnaz

Maybe I misunderstood your question?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

It would be helpful if you could give the context in which the words appear, which is the normal custom in this forum.

There is nothing wrong with iAnna's transations at all, I just wanted to add that spearhead can be both the literal concrete object - the point of a spear, or the metaphoric military spearhead. 

/Wilma


----------



## Sepia

iAnna said:


> Spjutspets has nothing to do with "spetsnaz" (*cпец*иальное *наз*начение) ... or the other way round.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spetsnaz
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood your question?



I don't know since you are not attempting to answer it yet. You are not mentioning much context and I am asking which military forces the text is dealing with. I know who or what Spetsnaz are and I know of no other military unit that translated means anythint seimilar. If somebody were mentioning something like a "foreign airborne regiment", you'd give it a thought if they might be talking about "le 2eme REP", wouldn't you.


----------



## iAnna

I know nothing about the context, I just tried to answer Water-Lilys question.


----------



## hanne

Sepia said:


> I know who or what Spetsnaz are and I know of no other military unit that translated means anythint seimilar.


I think she's just suggesting that Spetsnaz doesn't mean spearhead (which I don't know if it does, but I found nothing that says so, and since the name is made up of other parts it would seem like a clever coincidence if it really did).


----------



## Sepia

hanne said:


> I think she's just suggesting that Spetsnaz doesn't mean spearhead (which I don't know if it does, but I found nothing that says so, and since the name is made up of other parts it would seem like a clever coincidence if it really did).



At least an ex member of the Soviet Army told me that's what it means. 

And if somebody does not know the context, how can they tell it has nothing to do with that? Just wondering?

Besides there has been lots of allegations that the Spetsnaz was operationg on Swedish territory in the 80's. Wouldn't be such a far out assumption that somebody migth write about them in a Swedish text.


----------



## trosabon

landed airbourne troops = luftlandsatta
iAnna's first reply is good enough.


----------

